# Form Based Authentication



## Ferenjito (9. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in meiner Web-Applikation gerne eine Zugriffsbeschränkung über ein Login Formular machen.
Wenn ich die Tutorials richtig verstanden habe, macht man das mit folgendem Deployment Deskriptor:


```
<security-constraint>
		<display-name>Example</display-name>
		<web-resource-collection>
			<web-resource-name>myWebApp</web-resource-name>
			<url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
			<http-method>GET</http-method> 
		</web-resource-collection>
		<auth-constraint>
			<role-name>admin</role-name>
			<role-name>user</role-name>
		</auth-constraint>
	</security-constraint>
	<login-config>
		<auth-method>FORM</auth-method>
		<form-login-config>
			<form-login-page>/login.jsp</form-login-page>
			<form-error-page>/error.jsp</form-error-page>
		</form-login-config>
	</login-config>
```

Nun erwarte ich eigentlich beim Aufruf der Web-App auf login.jsp weitergeleitet zu werden, stattdessen erscheint jedoch ein Javascript-Alert mäßiges Eingabedings, dass mich zur Eingabe von Username & Password auffordert. Was  mach ich falsch?

Grüße, Ferenjito


----------



## Ferenjito (9. Mrz 2006)

Muss ich vielleicht irgendwas in den Tomcat-Settings einstellen?

Also, nach dem was ich im Web gelesen habe müsste das eigentlich funktionieren, tut es aber nicht?

Hat vielleciht jemand ne Idee wie ich das debuggen könnte?

Grüße,
Ferenjito


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Mrz 2006)

die HTTP Loginmeldung sollte eigentlich nicht kommen, wg FORM

poste mal die web.xml

Ansonsten stell halt die index.jsp als Startseite ein? <welcome-page> oder sowas...


----------

